# Who's going to Japan in 2010



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am 90% sure I am going. I will probably go in March read it is the snowiest month. I have scoured for hours on the internet looking things up. It is tough planning stuff when there isnt much information avaiable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

I am going to Japan in 2010. 
Hope it will be a good travel.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty sure ill be there mid-late Jan for about a week. Just gotta get some other mates interested.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm hoping to. I'f I can get enough time off work, it'll be 2010. If not, 2011 for sure.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I'm in Tokyo now. Hope to get 2 weeks holiday next Jan or Feb to Hokkaido.

Going to NZ for boarding today yeah!


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

ckang008 said:


> I'm in Tokyo now. Hope to get 2 weeks holiday next Jan or Feb to Hokkaido.
> 
> Going to NZ for boarding today yeah!


Nice... where in NZ are you going? im at Ruapehu this weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

brujito said:


> Nice... where in NZ are you going? im at Ruapehu this weekend... :thumbsup:



Heading out to Wanaka in 3 hours from Japan. Will arrive there Saturday afternoon. I'm taking the bus so I'm restricted to Treble Cone / Cardrona / Snow Farm / Snow Park. I'm going to try out Treble Cone first day. Lets hang out if you are around that area!


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

ckang008 said:


> Heading out to Wanaka in 3 hours from Japan. Will arrive there Saturday afternoon. I'm taking the bus so I'm restricted to Treble Cone / Cardrona / Snow Farm / Snow Park. I'm going to try out Treble Cone first day. Lets hang out if you are around that area!


would love to man but im on the north island... sorry to say its going to be storming this week coming looking at the forecast... ill take you up if you are in Niseko in Feb next year


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

brujito said:


> would love to man but im on the north island... sorry to say its going to be storming this week coming looking at the forecast... ill take you up if you are in Niseko in Feb next year


Crap. I looked at the forecast too and it doesn't look so ideal. 


Definitely should hang out at Niseko next year!


----------

